# It's here -- just got an email about it



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

I just got an email saying that it's available in select markets.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/tivo_receiver

The TiVo HD DVR from DIRECTV is available today in these ten markets:

Chicago, IL
Denver, CO
Los Angeles, CA
New York, NY
Philadelphia, PA
Phoenix, AZ
Sacramento, CA
San Francisco, CA
Seattle, WA
Washington, D.C.

Available nationwide in early 2012

Looking at the link above, the Home Media Center (HMC) sounds pretty cool. For me, I'm not sure the Tivo interface is enough to compensate for the things it doesn't do compared to the HMC (record 5 shows, double the storage, etc.)
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hmc_receiver


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

Just got the same email. Finally! I can now replace my ancient SAT-60!


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Same here.

via My Account page, "official" price is $199, same as HD DVR.


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

ordered


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

It's been so long since I've had Tivo, I'm actually not sure, so maybe you guys can help. 

The website says it's not compatible with the Whole Home DVR stuff. OK, but does Tivo have their own built-in DVR sharing stuff?

Game Search has been a big plus for me on the DirecTV DVR. Does Tivo have any similar functionality?

What about the advanced searches? I've had good luck being able to tailor my searches with channel ranges using the cchannel keyword. 

Does this new box require a SWM? I've been too lazy to get that done. 

I'm sure I've got some other reservations, but still will probably give it some serious consideration. I just miss so much from the old Tivo.


----------



## bldxyz (Feb 8, 2002)

I want to see what people say about this device before I commit to it. DirecTV is doing a job to depress interest by positioning it in as lesser than their HD DVR and their HMC.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/tivo_receiver

There's all sorts of warnings about what it doesn't support, too.

While I'm not sure I'd use all the features that are "missing", I want to get the read on how fast the machine is from people who use it, and then I need to talk to DirecTV and see what they'll do for me, since it wasn't that long ago that I paid several hundred to have, essentially, the same functionality in their pre-MPEG-4 box.


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

I was initially upset when Tivo and DTV split, but now that I'm used to the DTV DVR I don't see myself switching back. The ability to share stuff from one DVR to another through my house is almost enough of a reason. Plus, the DVR's I have are working and hooked up and have stuff on them. Unless someone can tell me what I'm missing I can't see a reason to pay for a new box or boxes, pay $5 a month for the Tivo service, and deal with the (minor) headache of connecting new equipment, reprogramming remotes, reprogramming my wife to use it  , etc.


----------



## grandeau (Sep 16, 2005)

grant33 said:


> I was initially upset when Tivo and DTV split, but now that I'm used to the DTV DVR I don't see myself switching back. The ability to share stuff from one DVR to another through my house is almost enough of a reason. Plus, the DVR's I have are working and hooked up and have stuff on them. Unless someone can tell me what I'm missing I can't see a reason to pay for a new box or boxes, pay $5 a month for the Tivo service, and deal with the (minor) headache of connecting new equipment, reprogramming remotes, reprogramming my wife to use it  , etc.


I'm with grant33. I was initially mad at DirecTV for the lack of communciation and delays, but I think it may have been on the Tivo side. They own the website that never once, in 3+ years, sent me an update (until today). DirecTV upgraded me to two DirecTV HD DVRs with whole home and I'm really happy with it. While not as nice as the Tivo interface and remote, the interface has gotten much better than when last I viewed it. The only think I think I'll really miss is the Tivo 30 second skip. DirecTV's version takes a few seconds longer, which feels annoying, particularly if you keep pressing it and overshoot.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Just ordered my THR-22 from D*.
The installer will be here on the 13th.
Sense it was a new equipment order, had to commit to another 24 months of service which it no big deal as I'm not going anywhere.
I have lifetime DVR service so the THR-22 is covered under that. Just had to pay for the additional receiver which was $6. 
Will post again with some details about it after it arrives.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

This is what, the 4th? 5th? thread about this?


----------



## Hemi (Jan 9, 2002)

Woo Hoo!! Ok, now what? It looks like "Less for More"... 

One of my HR21-700s crapped out a few weeks back so they sent me a refurb (same model) and now my primary HR21-700 is acting "funny" so I hope that it holds out until we can get a few solid reviews of the THR-22 here.

I haven't gone the whole-home or the SWM route yet but I was tempted when they offered it to me for $200. Now it seems as if TiVo won't work with whole-home service.

Hurry up and wait...  

Dan


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> This is what, the 4th? 5th? thread about this?


Actually it's the first one saying that it's actually out.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

verdugan said:


> Actually it's the first one saying that it's actually out.


Are you kidding? There's another thread that says "It's here" started a week before this one...!?!?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=479419


----------



## loke (Jun 4, 2009)

Adam1115 said:


> Are you kidding? There's another thread that says "It's here" started a week before this one...!?!?


Today is the day DirecTV officially announced (via Email) to those waiting that they can order the new box.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Yes, I know, I've read it in five threads now.


----------



## schell (Jan 24, 2004)

So now that I have waiting forever it is not avalible in my market, when I called today, they said I can buy one at solid signal for 200$, but I have 200$ credit as customer appreciation for equipment upgrade, DTV is making me mad.


----------

